# Two new Canon ILC cameras appear for certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2020)

> Two new Canon ILC cameras have been come up for certification.
> DS126834 and DS126949 are both ILC cameras, likely an EOS and/or EOS R camera, as EOS M cameras codenames begin with “PC”, as they’re generally part of the PowerShot group.
> Nokishita thinks at least one of these cameras is a new entry-level Rebel camera.



Continue reading...


----------



## amorse (Aug 19, 2020)

R5s pretty pretty please!


----------



## Sorosuub (Aug 19, 2020)

EOS R Mk II please!


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 19, 2020)

amorse said:


> R5s pretty pretty please!



Far too soon. You won't be seeing anything else that's going to be reducing R5 production capacity. It has to be something else that comes out of one of their other factories, so a Rebel makes sense (even if there seems little point to mere mortals in launching a new low end DSLR at this point) 

Probably an EOS 2000D/4000D replacement/upgrade


----------



## landon (Aug 19, 2020)

R7 or R entry twin kit?


----------



## amorse (Aug 19, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Far too soon. You won't be seeing anything else that's going to be reducing R5 production capacity. It has to be something else that comes out of one of their other factories, so a Rebel makes sense (even if there seems little point to mere mortals in launching a new low end DSLR at this point)
> 
> Probably an EOS 2000D/4000D replacement/upgrade


I don't disagree with any of that. Rebels make money, and Canon hasn't updated the cheapest ILC lines in over 2 years. No question that the high resolution body coming shortly is highly unlikely. Though a man can wish, can't he?


----------



## thmts (Aug 19, 2020)

the Canon RP and R have been out of stock in a ton of retail and online shops in Europe lately. Hope new models to replace those are coming soon.


----------



## abnagfab (Aug 19, 2020)

thmts said:


> the Canon RP and R have been out of stock in a ton of retail and online shops in Europe lately. Hope new models to replace those are coming soon.


Aren’t the new models the R5 and R6? I would think the R and RP are basically done, right?


----------



## unfocused (Aug 19, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> Aren’t the new models the R5 and R6? I would think the R and RP are basically done, right?


Hardly. The RP fills a much-needed slot at the low end. The future of the R is a little less certain, although Canon may keep it in the lineup to meet the current price point or at some point they may introduce an RII to slot between the R6 and R5, where there is a huge price gap. Still, I doubt that either of these cameras are R series. More likely Rebels.


----------



## zim (Aug 19, 2020)

7D3 Please


----------



## Joules (Aug 19, 2020)

thmts said:


> the Canon RP and R have been out of stock in a ton of retail and online shops in Europe lately. Hope new models to replace those are coming soon.


I doubt we'll see replacements all too soon. Canon seems to have pretty substantial production shortcomings currently, as not only those cameras are out of stock on some places.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 19, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Hardly. The RP fills a much-needed slot at the low end. The future of the R is a little less certain, although Canon may keep it in the lineup to meet the current price point or at some point they may introduce an RII to slot between the R6 and R5, where there is a huge price gap. Still, I doubt that either of these cameras are R series. More likely Rebels.



An RII would immediately generate calls for a DII variant.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Aug 19, 2020)

I can only think of 3 possible mirrored Canon DSLR camera’s that might be tempting for someone to buy over the EOS R series

Canon EOS-1D X Mark III (Natural choice still for many pros)

Canon EOS 90D (OK For those who want to shoot sports on a budget)

Canon EOS 250D (Cheap with OK AF and a Twisty Screen)


----------



## thmts (Aug 19, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Hardly. The RP fills a much-needed slot at the low end. The future of the R is a little less certain, although Canon may keep it in the lineup to meet the current price point or at some point they may introduce an RII to slot between the R6 and R5, where there is a huge price gap. Still, I doubt that either of these cameras are R series. More likely Rebels.



a new EOS R2 with IBIS, single card slot, new processor, and usable 4k in 24p, 30p and 60p would be great and below that they could have the EOS RP2 with no IBIS, single card slot, better processor and usable 4k in 24p and 30p.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Aug 19, 2020)

landon said:


> R7 or R entry twin kit?



R7... Don't tease me


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 19, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Hardly. The RP fills a much-needed slot at the low end. The future of the R is a little less certain, although Canon may keep it in the lineup to meet the current price point or at some point they may introduce an RII to slot between the R6 and R5, where there is a huge price gap. Still, I doubt that either of these cameras are R series. More likely Rebels.


I'm trying to think...has there normally been a slot between the 5 and 6 series? I can't recall one off the top of my head. Its been 5D down to 6D, or before that down to 7D, then the XXD series below that. At least I think. 

We don't know what canon is planning yet, but we've got R5, R6, to replace 5D/6D, and R and RP filling in legacy spots in the XXD series and arguably Rebel series (based on price point, one could argue that R is like the XXD series and RP is filling the higher end rebel price point and functionality). 

We'll see what happens, but I like the idea of more new stuff to choose from.

-Brian


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 19, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Far too soon. You won't be seeing anything else that's going to be reducing R5 production capacity. It has to be something else that comes out of one of their other factories, so a Rebel makes sense (even if there seems little point to mere mortals in launching a new low end DSLR at this point)
> 
> Probably an EOS 2000D/4000D replacement/upgrade



I tole you two times twice already I am in agreeing.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 19, 2020)

Sorosuub said:


> EOS R Mk II please!


With IBIS!


----------



## Kit. (Aug 19, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I'm trying to think...has there normally been a slot between the 5 and 6 series?


5D Mark II was positioned between the later "5 and 6 series".


----------



## Sorosuub (Aug 20, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> With IBIS!



YESSS!!!


----------



## 1D4 (Aug 20, 2020)

APS-C R7, please and thank you


----------



## WhereDoWeGoFrmHere (Aug 20, 2020)

I would gladly take an R sensor in a R6 body (IBIS, 2 SD, same AF) and whatever 4K specs they wanted to toss in.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 20, 2020)

Taken from the Dpreview, janskr user, to give a credit:

From the bottom plates:
R = DS126721
RP = DS126751
R6 = DS126832
R5 = DS126836
R? = DS126834 (certification reported yesterday by Nokishita).

Maybe it is an APS-C R7 or RII?


----------



## tron (Aug 20, 2020)

One or two of 5DV, 5DsRII, 7DIII please


----------



## thmts (Aug 20, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Taken from the Dpreview, janskr user, to give a credit:
> 
> From the bottom plates:
> R = DS126721
> ...



Hopefully an R2, it's been almost 2 years since its release, could be up for a refresh. Hoping for joystick instead of touch bar, IBIS, 4k in 24p and 30p at least, better battery life and processor.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Aug 20, 2020)

Nah, they finally realized that if they are going to make a high end M camera (M5 Mk II), they need to take it out of the Power Shot series. One of these is the fabled M5 Mk II. I'll preorder. Never done that before. I usually wait until I can get my cameras and lenses from the Canon refurb store. The other is the new M7 to replace the 7DII. These will be announced at the same time, along with the adapter so you can use your wonderful RF glass on them. Oh, and for those of us who like going small, a decent M 15 to 65 f/4 zoom. Let's throw in M 53 and 63 macros. Now, we're dreaming..............


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 20, 2020)

amorse said:


> R5s pretty pretty please!





jolyonralph said:


> Far too soon. You won't be seeing anything else that's going to be reducing R5 production capacity. It has to be something else that comes out of one of their other factories, so a Rebel makes sense (even if there seems little point to mere mortals in launching a new low end DSLR at this point)
> 
> Probably an EOS 2000D/4000D replacement/upgrade



Also let's not forget that any higher megapixel version of the R5 would require _another_ all-new full frame sensor to be developed. I highly doubt we'll see that for several years.


----------



## mclaren777 (Aug 20, 2020)

I would love a surprise announcement of the 5D Mark V.


----------



## amorse (Aug 20, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Also let's not forget that any higher megapixel version of the R5 would require _another_ all-new full frame sensor to be developed. I highly doubt we'll see that for several years.


I agree that the body isn't likely coming any time soon, but I don't know about years away. You're absolutely right that a new sensor development takes a lot of time, but we've seen rumours here for a while that several higher resolution sensors were already in testing. Before we had rumours of the R5 specifically, the rumours were the high resolution body was coming before the 5D equivalent. I half wonder if the priority shifted to the R5 and a high resolution body may come some time in 2021 having already been largely developed and just delayed in order to give the R5 the time it deserves in the forefront.


----------



## masterpix (Aug 20, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Maybe 5D mark5? with R5 features and OVF? Dream on... Dream on...


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 20, 2020)

While I would hope it would be the R5s (higher res version), I agree that it probably isn't since it's too soon to announce it (but I do think it will be announced in 2021).

There have been a lot of possibilities mentioned which are probably spot-on, but there is one that it's possible to be which wasn't mentioned yet: *A direct competitor to the new A7s3 - meaning a low (12?)MP FF sensor* and everything aimed at the best 4K (or other lesser modes) with no overheating or time limits at a slightly lower price than the R6. This would sell VERY well.


----------



## abnagfab (Aug 20, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> With IBIS!


That’s the R6, basically. The price difference isn’t that far between the R and R6, right?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 20, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> That’s the R6, basically. The price difference isn’t that far between the R and R6, right?



The R6 would fall short in one respect: The sensor resolution. an R II would probably still have a 30.3 MP sensor.


----------



## amorse (Aug 20, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> While I would hope it would be the R5s (higher res version), I agree that it probably isn't since it's too soon to announce it (but I do think it will be announced in 2021).
> 
> There have been a lot of possibilities mentioned which are probably spot-on, but there is one that it's possible to be which wasn't mentioned yet: *A direct competitor to the new A7s3 - meaning a low (12?)MP FF sensor* and everything aimed at the best 4K (or other lesser modes) with no overheating or time limits at a slightly lower price than the R6. This would sell VERY well.


I kind of don't think Canon is going to go the route of a direct a7siii competitor in a stills body. I think the low(ish)-cost, small size R cinema cameras rumoured will be the competitor to the a7siii. We've had lots of discussion on the perception that Canon holds back video in stills bodies to protect the cinema line (whether that's true or not isn't relevant to this line of thinking though), but the reality is cinema cameras are designed the way they are because that design has advantages for video. 

I suspect Canon wants to get those more video-centric hybrid shooters to try a dedicated video camera and show the advantages of a dedicated video body. I mean, the rumoured R cinema cameras undercut the current cinema line prices by quite a bit, and apparently get a lot smaller - closer to a dedicated stills body size/price. If the price-point is in the right neighbourhood and the size is comparable, I think you could find some more video-focused people cross shopping those R cinema cameras. But then again, I've been wrong before!


----------



## Sorosuub (Aug 20, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> That’s the R6, basically. The price difference isn’t that far between the R and R6, right?



Also the R will probably slot in size between the R6 and R5. I prefer the R/R5-style dimensions and top down screen.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 20, 2020)

amorse said:


> I kind of don't think Canon is going to go the route of a direct a7siii competitor in a stills body. I think the low(ish)-cost, small size R cinema cameras rumoured will be the competitor to the a7siii. We've had lots of discussion on the perception that Canon holds back video in stills bodies to protect the cinema line (whether that's true or not isn't relevant to this line of thinking though), but the reality is cinema cameras are designed the way they are because that design has advantages for video.
> 
> I suspect Canon wants to get those more video-centric hybrid shooters to try a dedicated video camera and show the advantages of a dedicated video body. I mean, the rumoured R cinema cameras undercut the current cinema line prices by quite a bit, and apparently get a lot smaller - closer to a dedicated stills body size/price. If the price-point is in the right neighbourhood and the size is comparable, I think you could find some more video-focused people cross shopping those R cinema cameras. But then again, I've been wrong before!


You have a good point. What if they had a cinema camera at a low enough price to outperform and undercut the A7s3 while having all the advantages of a true cinema camera instead of a faux cinema camera in a stills body? That would indeed be the best choice. They could use the existing cinema mount or they could use the R mount. I don't know anything about the cinema line to know which would be the better mount for such a product.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 20, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> That’s the R6, basically. The price difference isn’t that far between the R and R6, right?


That is not the R6. The R6 is only 20-21 mega pixels. The R has 30 mega pixels. R6 is selling at $2,499. The R is selling at $1,799. $700 difference. That's big. The R video specs are also not as high as the R6, which I am fine with.


----------



## zim (Aug 20, 2020)

Come on Canon do something bleeding edge.... Twin Lens Reflex with IBIS.... Take my money 

Or how about an ILC with a shutter button and no other physical photographic controls other than a back that's just one big touch screen.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 20, 2020)

zim said:


> Come on Canon do something bleeding edge.... Twin Lens Reflex with IBIS.... Take my money
> 
> Or how about an ILC with a shutter button and no other physical photographic controls other than a back that's just one big touch screen.



With tap to shoot who needs the shutter button?

More seriously, I'd absolutely HATE this.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 21, 2020)

thmts said:


> Hopefully an R2, it's been almost 2 years since its release, could be up for a refresh. Hoping for joystick instead of touch bar, IBIS, 4k in 24p and 30p at least, better battery life and processor.



But - R2, along with IBIS, something like 30mpx, solid 4K could kill off the sales of R5. Imagine 5DIV users - at least I was not necessarily needing 45mpx, 30mpx would be fine. I don't necessarily even need more than 4K/30 or 60 video. But I need dual card slot. If such R2 would appear, for many ppl, there would be no reason to go R5.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 21, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> But - R2, along with IBIS, something like 30mpx, solid 4K could kill off the sales of R5. Imagine 5DIV users - at least I was not necessarily needing 45mpx, 30mpx would be fine. I don't necessarily even need more than 4K/30 or 60 video. But I need dual card slot. If such R2 would appear, for many ppl, there would be no reason to go R5.



I'm curious what kind of sensors Canon is developing right now. Their most recent releases are:


32MP APS-C (~80MP FF)
20MP FF
45MP FF
I think it's a safe bet to say that Canon is working on a high res FF sensor, but are they going to stick with 20MP for the R1/R6II or go to 24/28/32/36/40? For an R5II, are they going to more MP or make the 45MP one faster so we can have proper 14bit in ES and/or more fps?


----------



## zim (Aug 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> With tap to shoot who needs the shutter button?
> 
> More seriously, I'd absolutely HATE this.



Me too! 
But if all you've ever used is a phone would there be a market for something like that, imagine a phone with the IQ and focus performance(ish) of an R6


----------



## Joules (Aug 21, 2020)

zim said:


> Me too!
> But if all you've ever used is a phone would there be a market for something like that, imagine a phone with the IQ and focus performance(ish) of an R6


But people don't use phones because they actually prefer the ergonomics. They are used because they are slim enough to be carried every, always.


----------



## thmts (Aug 21, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> But - R2, along with IBIS, something like 30mpx, solid 4K could kill off the sales of R5. Imagine 5DIV users - at least I was not necessarily needing 45mpx, 30mpx would be fine. I don't necessarily even need more than 4K/30 or 60 video. But I need dual card slot. If such R2 would appear, for many ppl, there would be no reason to go R5.


 
that's why the R2 would have single card slot, so pros would have to get the more expensive model, while enthusiasts who want better quality can be satisfied with the R2


----------



## jjj120 (Aug 21, 2020)

thmts said:


> that's why the R2 would have single card slot, so pros would have to get the more expensive model, while enthusiasts who want better quality can be satisfied with the R2


Yeah, that's a bit sad, but it could very well be true... That looks like a Canon-move


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 21, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> But - R2, along with IBIS, something like 30mpx, solid 4K could kill off the sales of R5. Imagine 5DIV users - at least I was not necessarily needing 45mpx, 30mpx would be fine. I don't necessarily even need more than 4K/30 or 60 video. But I need dual card slot. If such R2 would appear, for many ppl, there would be no reason to go R5.


I don't think it would hurt the R5 at all. Much slower FPS and no 8k. Single card slot. No joystick.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 21, 2020)

Joules said:


> But people don't use phones because they actually prefer the ergonomics. They are used because they are slim enough to be carried every, always.


Actually, I almost never carry my phone. Those things are to dang big for me these days. Mine is only used for phone calls.


----------



## abnagfab (Aug 22, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That is not the R6. The R6 is only 20-21 mega pixels. The R has 30 mega pixels. R6 is selling at $2,499. The R is selling at $1,799. $700 difference. That's big. The R video specs are also not as high as the R6, which I am fine with.


But if you add all the things you wanted to add, the price will definitely go up a few hundred, and it’s basically the R6 at that point.


----------



## abnagfab (Aug 22, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Actually, I almost never carry my phone. Those things are to dang big for me these days. Mine is only used for phone calls.


And you know that’s not the norm, right?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 22, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> But if you add all the things you wanted to add, the price will definitely go up a few hundred, and it’s basically the R6 at that point.



It might be the R6 equal _in price_, but it won't _be_ an R6.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 22, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Actually, I almost never carry my phone. Those things are to dang big for me these days. Mine is only used for phone calls.


Not being a slave to fashion, I have just two words for you: cargo pants...


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 22, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I don't think it would hurt the R5 at all. Much slower FPS and no 8k. Single card slot. No joystick.



They can't release the R camera without a joystick. That would be extremely stupid. 1 card slot, most probably. Lower FPS or lesser video modes, OK, but joystick in an R line? What would they replace it with? The stupid bar again?

Besides all of that, I really wonder, if Canon recently has another sensor in the pipeline. Remember - R reused or was based upon the 5DIV, RP ditto for the 6DII and R6 might be the slight modification to 1DX III one. Well, I might be mistane though, maybe changes needed there were there anyway, but really wonder, what is the next sensor going to be - a 30mpx? A high megapixel variant?


----------



## abnagfab (Aug 25, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It might be the R6 equal _in price_, but it won't _be_ an R6.


Right, it would be less than an R6. Why would they make what you describe - something that ends up being the same price but less functional?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> Right, it would be less than an R6. Why would they make what you describe - something that ends up being the same price but less functional?



Perhaps trading video for resolution would be equitable for some people.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 25, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> They can't release the R camera without a joystick. That would be extremely stupid. 1 card slot, most probably. Lower FPS or lesser video modes, OK, but joystick in an R line? What would they replace it with? The stupid bar again?
> 
> Besides all of that, I really wonder, if Canon recently has another sensor in the pipeline. Remember - R reused or was based upon the 5DIV, RP ditto for the 6DII and R6 might be the slight modification to 1DX III one. Well, I might be mistane though, maybe changes needed there were there anyway, but really wonder, what is the next sensor going to be - a 30mpx? A high megapixel variant?


Well, I happen to find the bar works just fine for me.  So, no problem there for me.


----------

